# Are you for real, mom?



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc and Izzy discovered that they don't like to swim, but they can handle being on the raft. I think they both wondered what in the heck I was making them do!!! I was surprised at how well they actually could swim, especially Izzy. She is very strong and really moved through the water. Doc's coat is so much heavier, as is he, that he didn't too fast, but he kept his head above water. I think they both enjoyed sunbathing with bully sticks a heck of a lot better than swimming! I should have gotten a video...

The first three are Izzy....


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Now Doc swimming and both sunbathing...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

awesome pics!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pictures! I especially love the one with the water caught in mid air. Fun stuff.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute Judy! They are adorable together!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun photos! They definitely look like they enjoyed the bully sticks in the sun more than the water in the pool.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - I didn't realize how much they looked alike. Izzy has a beautiful face and Doc is wonderful. Great swimming shots.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a cute pair they are... wet or dry!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Great photos! That shaking the water off one, is terrific. What wonderful faces they have! Yep...I think bully sticks in the sun got their votes today.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, the bully sticks were a fav! Well, Doc laid on one and chewed on one and wouldn't let Izzy back up on the chair when she got down!! They do look alike in the pictures, but in reality, they are very different. Izzy's coat is like straw and Doc's is like silk!! Izzy is much grayer than Doc......I sure wish we had a pool...my friend was gone and we got to use her pool this past week. It was fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Judy that last picture does look like Doc and a mini Doc. They are so cute. Boy, did you do a good job getting Izzy in action with that shake....and what straight legs!!! They both look like good swimmers in the pool. Keep clicking and posting!!


----------

